# 469 haybine belt replacement



## haydave (May 30, 2010)

i would like some advice , pointers on replacing the belt that drives the sickle bar.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

here's a link to get a manual... NEW HOLLAND 469 Haybine ..OPT Operator's (OPT) Manual -
i am not sure 100% on the 469 but on the 488 you unbolt the springs for the slip clutch, this releases the PTO shaft from the gerar box. Now you gotta remove the plate of metal the gearbox is attached to from the side of the frame of the haybine. Take the wobble assy bottom bearing off and slide the belt in. It's quite a job for a 29 dollar belt to say the least.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Is the 469 the same series as a 479? If I remember correctly downtownjr had a post last summer on it. They said it was NOT easy to do.

James can you help???

scrapiron


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I think it is just like my 479. My friend has a 469. I will look at it Friday. I have a copy of the 479 Manual I can send you. Send your e-mail to [email protected]. It is a bit time consuming to change and not as easy as the new haybines. Here is a link to an earlier post.

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/f7/changing-belt-nh-479-haybine-2441/


----------



## haydave (May 30, 2010)

haydave said:


> i would like some advice , pointers on replacing the belt that drives the sickle bar.


thank you for the replies! downtownjr i'm sending you my e-mail . It sure doesn't look like an easy fix.


----------



## haydave (May 30, 2010)

It sure doesn't look like an easy fix . Sending my e-mail address .


----------

